# amerik.Rotflossenorfe



## ingo 66 (4. Aug. 2013)

Hallo,
nachdem ich nun ewig im WWW nach Infos gesucht habe,wende ich mich mal an Euch in der Hoffnung daß hier jemand diese Fische hält bzw.nachgezogen hat.
Speziell such ich Info's die Zucht betreffend.
Benötigt diese Art ne Winterruhe um in Brutstimmung zu kommen?
Bei welcher Temp.laichen die ab?
Gibt es ein spezielles Futter(z.B.weisse Mülas)was die Brutstimmung zusätzlich stimuliert?
Danke schon mal und
Viele Grüße
Ingo 66


----------



## goldfisch (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: amerik.Rotflossenorfe*

Hallo Ingo,

Du kannst sie wie andere Shiner halten. Also als Flussfische in einen grösseren Teich als Schwarm.

In so einen Teich findet sich auch genug Futter in Form von Wirbellosen. Im meinem Teich ist glaube ich nie Nachwuchs hochgekommen.

Viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## ingo 66 (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: amerik.Rotflossenorfe*

Hi,
okay,-aber das hilft mir auch net weiter schon weil ich keine Ahnung in der Haltung von Shinern habe.
Priorität hat bei mir die Nachzucht der Rotflossenorfen worüber im Web,außer allgemeinen nix zu finden ist.
Im Teich oder besser in nen größeren Aquarium.Muss ne Winterruhe sein damit die überhaubt in Brutstimmung kommen?Saisonlaicher oder "Dauerlaicher"?

grüße


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: amerik.Rotflossenorfe*

Hi Ingo, 

die Laichbedingungen von Cyprinella lutrensis dürften eigentlich auch nicht viel anders wie bei der __ Regenbogenelritze sein (Kieslaicher und Strömung) Ne Winterruhe mit nem deutlichen Temperaturunterschieden zwischen Winter/Sommer ist bei nem Großteil von "Kaltwasserfischen" erforderlich um überhaupt in Stimmung zu kommen. Frag doch mal bei Werner nach, der hält/zieht doch einiges von kleinen Nordamerikanern

MfG Frank


----------



## ingo 66 (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: amerik.Rotflossenorfe*

Hi,
okay und Danke.
Mal schaun ob ich Werner hier finde.
Hab nat.weiter im Web gesucht.Es sollen ja keine Freilaicher sein.Die Weiber machen wohl Laichschnüren die sie an Steine oder Pflanzen kleben.....während Rainbowshiner Ihren Laich lose zwischen größere Kiesel packen....
Mal schaun.

Grüße


----------



## Christine (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: amerik.Rotflossenorfe*

Hallo Ingo,

das ist Werner. mit den kleinen Amerikanern.


----------



## wp-3d (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: amerik.Rotflossenorfe*



blumenelse schrieb:


> das ist Werner. mit den kleinen Amerikanern.




Hallo Christine,

der Ingo hat mir gestern Abend schon eine PN geschickt.

Meine Antwort kopiere ich hier mit ein, interessiert vielleicht auch andere.



Hallo Ingo,

hab sie 2 mal im Aquarium nachgezogen, war eher Zufall da ich die Eiablage nicht beobachten konnte.
Nach umsetzen der Alttiere waren nach ein paar Tagen einige Jungtiere sichtbar.
Für die Nachzucht im Aquarium  sollte das Becken für eine kleine Gruppe schon 200 Ltr.haben.
Bei der Balz sind es sehr hektische Tiere und die Männchen werden zu Rüpel und beanspruchen einen gewissen Bereich als Revier.
Es sind Substratlaicher aber Eier konnte ich nie entdecken, daher würde ich das Aquarium mit vielen Pflanzen und anderen Gegenständen dekorieren 
und die Tiere wenige Stunden nach dem Balzen aus dem Becken entfernen.
Für alle Nordamerikaner sollte zur Stimulierung eine Winterruhe von ca 8-10 Wochen bei 10-12°C eingehalten werden.
Wie Du schon schreibst, können sie gewaltig fressen und neigen bei hochwertigen Futter und wenig Strömung zur Verfettung.
Sie laichen wie die Notropis bei über 18°C Wassertemperatur den gesamten Sommer.
Ich züchte die lutrensis nicht, weil die Männchen nicht die Farben bringen wie sie oftmals auf stark bearbeiteten Fotos im Internet dargestellt werden 
und die verfressenen Jungtiere wachsen so langsam das sie das Futter nicht einbringen.

Nachzucht der Notropis im Teich ist auch nicht lohnenswert, da unsere Sommer zu kurz sind.



.


----------



## goldfisch (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: amerik.Rotflossenorfe*

Hallo Ingo,

meine haben im Teich an der Oberfläche in der Strömung gelaicht. Ob in Fäden oder Ballen kann ich nicht sagen. Hochgekommen ist leider nichts.

Die Farben kommen im Sonnenlicht recht gut zur Geltung.

Viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## ingo 66 (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: amerik.Rotflossenorfe*

Hallo,
und vielen Dank für all die Antworten.
Nun kann's losgehen,-also im Frühjahr.

Grüße


----------

